# Facial Rash & Sore/Raw Nose on DD *PICS* - Please Help



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

OK. DD (3 yo) has a pretty nasty cold. Runny nose, cough, conjestion, etc. No big deal except that her nose and face have gotten really sore and yucky. Her nose is so raw, she won't let me touch it. I assume that it's from so much wiping with kleenex/rags? It bleeds to, but I'm pretty sure it's from open skin not actually coming from her sinuses or whatever.

Also, this rash has appeared and has progressivley spread. It started just at the base of her nostril two days ago and now extends out onto her cheeks. I'm thinking maybe this is from her face being wet with snot most of the day?

Here are some pictures of her nose and rash:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v5...er20072015.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v5...er20072016.jpg

Sorry, they're kind of gross with snot. Any ideas what I should do? Does it look infected to you? Any homeopathic/natural remedies you recommend? I've been using Aquaphor but I'm not sure if that's helping or making it worse.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Reikagoth (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, honestly, that looks alot like my nose looks every winter... I always seem to have a perpetual winter cold.

A couple of tips, tho:
Warm water with a little salt will help if it is infected.
Pat, don't smear the snot. Kinda tricky, but it actually feels better than having a sore spot wiped constantly, and...
A tiny, tiny dab of baby vicks might help. Go with a little spot, to see if it bothers her first.

My issue was always dry, irritated skin because of the amount of wiping, and for some god-awful reason, vicks kept my skin moist, and the smell (while repulsive) helped the snot issues.

Best of luck!


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Does she keep wiping her nose with her hand/sleeve in the direction the rash takes? DD has a little bit of a rash on her face from wiping her nose with her sleeve. It doesn't have the little bumps but those could be skin irritation.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
Does she keep wiping her nose with her hand/sleeve in the direction the rash takes? DD has a little bit of a rash on her face from wiping her nose with her sleeve. It doesn't have the little bumps but those could be skin irritation.

Yes! She is always wiping her nose with her sleeve or her shirt. I've not noticed in what direction she wipes but that would make sense. I'll keep an eye out on that.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone else experienced this? Thanks!


----------



## waterproofmascara (Apr 2, 2004)

My dd gets rashes like that a lot. This isn't a natural remedy, but I use A+D ointment to soothe it. It's made of lanolin so you might could just use lanolin alone, but I have had very good results with the A+D.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

When I used to work in a daycare center I encountered a child who would get cold sores on his nose. Could that be it?


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

That really just looks like an irratation rash from whatever is touching her face. YOu may want to try something softer to wipe her nose with and get her some calendula ointment to help clear it up.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My ds has the same little rash on his face. He's had a cold type thing for the past few weeks. He gets these little bumps on his face when he's not sick too. I'm trying to figure out his random rashes.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

My 2 yo has almost the same rash except that she hasn't had a full cold just a runny nose. She has had it before and it appears to be random, just when I wonder if I should call the doctor it goes away.

Shay


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

It looks like Impetigo?


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Dunno if you can get it in the US (I wasn't buying baby stuff when I was living in the US, hehe), but Bepanthen (a diaper cream) is amazing stuff. B-12, panthenol and something else. Also the Weleda diaper cream helps with almost any type of skin issue. I slathered some on a 2nd degree burn on my BIL's hand and it did a world of good.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

i tend to agree with everyone else.....

but do want to comment on how beautiful your dd's eyes and lashes are......soooo pretty....


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

impetigo! http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/impetigo/DS00464
my dd has a teensy spot of it right now in fact, on her upper lip. it pops up in conjunction with or after a cold usually, and it's usually caused by strep or staph germs.
if that is what it is, it's very contagious, so clean sheets, no sharing towels, and keep fingernails short and hands washed! you want to keep it cleaned, gentle soap and water and maybe some wiping with peroxide, and use neosporin topically. should clear it right up.

ETA your dd is absolutely precious, btw







i hope she feels better soon!


----------

